# 1216 is dead now as of noon



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The senate is holding over 1216. Not dead yet. Boys, you have a last shot.

Contact your senator to reconsider 1216 tomorrow and then vote nay on it.

Reconsider it first, then kill it, thats the message.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

NDWF ETREE/ MAY 1st, 09

HB-1216 (3-5 day periods for Non-Resident upland license) was passed by one vote in the Senate yesterday. A Senator who voted for the bill changed his mind after the vote and asked the Senate to reconsider the bill on the floor.
The motion to reconsider the bill was defeated, and the bill stands. However there was confusion on that floor vote, as some thought they were revoting the bill, rather than the motion to reconsider.

So 1216 is up for reconsideration today, and if reconsideration passes, the bill itself will be revoted a final time. This is the last shot.

Ask your Senator to support reconsiderationof 1216,...and then vote NO on 1216 to defeat it.

This link will give you email contact info for all Senators: http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/61-200 ... e/members/

To leave messages for legislators dial toll-free 888-635-3447, or 328-3373 in the Bismarck-Mandan area.

Bill Reasons:
NDGF will lose $70,000 in license sales
Pheasant numbers have plumented due a harsh winter
Habitat acres are dropping due to CRP loss, (estimated loss of one million acres by 2010) 
Outfitters are pushing hard for passage to commercialize publicly owned wildlife

*We need all Senators to vote for reconsideration.*

We need these Senators to change their vote to Nay on final floor vote: 

YEAS: Anderson; Andrist; Behm; Christmann; Dotzenrod; Erbele; Freborg; Hogue; Holmberg;

Horne; Klein; Krauter; Krebsbach; Lee, J.; Lindaas; Lyson; Marcellais; Nodland;

O'Connell; Oehlke; Pomeroy; Potter; Wardner; Warner

We need these Senators to hold their vote on final floor vote: 

NAYS: Bakke; Bowman; Cook; Dever; Fiebiger; Fischer; Flakoll; Grindberg; Heckaman; Kilzer;

Lee, G.; Mathern; Miller; Nelson; Nething; Olafson; Robinson; Schneider; Seymour;

Stenehjem; Taylor; Triplett; Wanzek


----------



## nodak4life (Feb 19, 2007)

Everyone get on the ball and call!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I just called them again. Easy:

Vote YES to RECONSIDER, then vote *NO for 1216*!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Called yesterday and again today. OUR sentor said it is not a concern to her becasuse another bill she was fighting for got shot down. Then she went on to say "There is a significant drop in the number of ND hunters, so the goal is to encourage the increase in numbers of hunters. Adding one day does not seem like the end of the world to me." Way to listen to your constituants! :eyeroll:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

ndwaterfowler said:


> Called yesterday and again today. OUR sentor said it is not a concern to her becasuse another bill she was fighting for got shot down. Then she went on to say "There is a significant drop in the number of ND hunters, so the goal is to encourage the increase in numbers of hunters. Adding one day does not seem like the end of the world to me." Way to listen to your constituants! :eyeroll:


Was that Lee?


----------



## nodak4life (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes it was, direct quote from an email she sent.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Senators who have not seen the dead birds find it hard to grasp what happened this winter. Send them a picture:


----------



## nodak4life (Feb 19, 2007)

Keep calling everyone!


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Dick,

I disgree with the way to sell this: its not the birds, its $$$.

Very simply: this bill strips $70,000 from the ND Game and Fish and simply gives it away to out-of-state interests. That's the effect.

In those simply, easy $$$ terms, this thing should go down like a rock.

M.


----------



## nodak4life (Feb 19, 2007)

Any word from the capitol?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> We had the votes for reconsideration. The vote on 1216 was defeated 27-20. Thanks for your help.


 Just got this.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

(Don't want to pull a "plainsman" here  )

Should I be saying Yahoo???


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: 
Not that I'd do that or anything.

Pulling together works!

*Take a few minutes to thank all those legislators that voted for North Dakota's hunting future.*


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Dick,

That target on your back (for the G/O's) just grew three sizes. Thank you for everything you did!!

Off to thank my legis now...

M.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

:jammin: :beer:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Here is my e-mail to my senator, Tom Fiebiger.



> Tom,
> I appreciate your support in killing HB 1216. Please let me know if I can help you out come election time.
> 
> Jim Heggeness
> ...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

:jammin:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

When the next election gets close those in Judy Lee's district should help her opposition. If you can defeat her word will get out that voting against your consituants can cause defeat. She voted the way her nonresident relatives told her to. You guys in that district can send a huge message. Dont forget this.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Who voted how in the final vote?


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Old Hunter said:


> When the next election gets close those in Judy Lee's district should help her opposition. If you can defeat her word will get out that voting against your consituants can cause defeat. She voted the way her nonresident relatives told her to. You guys in that district can send a huge message. Dont forget this.


You don't have to tell me, I lived it! I know of at LEAST 20 people that contacted her to vote AGAINST 1216 and she didn't respond to most e-mails and phone calls and when she did it was a really lame excuse as to why she was voting in favor of it. You can be sure that we will rally the troops when election time rolls around and drive the message home about voting against your constituants.


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

In the end Judy came to her senses and voted for North Dakota hunters and against the commercial hunting industry.
Next session North Dakota hunters will be on offense and the outfitters are going to be on defense. It's time for us to adopt South Dakota's licensing structure for both upland and waterfowl.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> The motion to reconsider the bill was defeated, and the bill stands. However there was confusion on that floor vote, as some thought they were revoting the bill, rather than the motion to reconsider.


What is this??? FLORIDA! :eyeroll:



> When the next election gets close those in Judy Lee's district should help her opposition. If you can defeat her word will get out that voting against your consituants can cause defeat.


My late father in law ( her uncle) would rise from his grave if that happened. She is as crooked and maybe even more so than her father. uke:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

A bill can go to a reconsideration multiple times, but the longer you wait the harder it gets. North Dakota law.

I don't know Ms. J Lee nor track her votes, but she did the right thing on this bill by voting to defeat it as her constituatants asked her to do. I'd say hats off. Guys, don't think for a minute that these legislators weren't getting equal pressure to vote the other way. Big time. But they stuck up for us and that's why they deserve our thanks.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Old Hunter said:


> When the next election gets close those in Judy Lee's district should help her opposition. If you can defeat her word will get out that voting against your consituants can cause defeat. She voted the way her nonresident relatives told her to. You guys in that district can send a huge message. Dont forget this.


She is up for re-election in 2010.Even number districts were in 2008.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

MOTION
SEN. HOLMBERG MOVED that the Senate reconsider its action whereby HB 1216 passed,
which motion prevailed on a verification vote.
SECOND READING OF HOUSE BILL
HB 1216: A BILL for an Act to amend and reenact subsection 1 of section 20.1-03-07 of the
North Dakota Century Code, relating to nonresident small game hunting licenses.
ROLL CALL
The question being on the final passage of the bill, which has been read, the roll was called and
there were 20 YEAS, 27 NAYS, 0 EXCUSED, 0 ABSENT AND NOT VOTING.

YEAS: Andrist; Behm; Bowman; Christmann; Dotzenrod; Erbele; Freborg; Hogue; Horne; Klein; Krauter; Krebsbach; Lyson; Marcellais; Nodland; O'Connell; Oehlke; Potter; Wardner; Warner

NAYS: Anderson; Bakke; Cook; Dever; Fiebiger; Fischer; Flakoll; Grindberg; Heckaman; Holmberg; Kilzer; Lee, G.; Lee, J.; Lindaas; Mathern; Miller; Nelson; Nething; Olafson; Pomeroy; Robinson; Schneider; Seymour; Stenehjem; Taylor; Triplett; Wanzek

HB 1216 lost.


----------

